# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Lichttherapie/Syntonicx

## nydiavandijk

Hallo allen,
Ik ben op zoek naar ervaringen (positieve en negatieve) over lichttherapie/syntonisc. Is iemand bij Henk Rensen in Purmerend geweest of Siske Beijer in Heemskerk? Wat zijn de ervaringen? Ik ben erg benieuwd. 
Bij voorbaat dank en hartelijke groet, Nydia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Nydia,
Ben je zelf al langsgeweest bij een van beide?
Er zijn wel ervaringen over lichttherapie met lampen http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...=lichttherapie

----------


## Black rose

Hey,

Zelf heb ik geen ervaring met lichttherapie maar misschien kan mijn reactie/tip wel nuttig zijn.
Ik vermoed dat je dit wil proberen om jouw vitamine D gehalte omhoog te krikken (deze maak je namelijk aan door te vertoeven in daglicht).
Zelf ken ik verschillende mensen in mijn omgeving die na een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek hier een tekort bleken aan te hebben.
Ook verlopen er voorlopig veel onderzoeken die aantonen dat 2/3 van de bevolking in onze landen aan een tekort lijdt.
Als je bij je huisarts aandringt kan hij een eventueel tekort nachecken en je de aanbevolen dosis aanraden.
Vitamine D3 kan namelijk via druppels gemakkelijk verhoogd worden.
Zelf neem ik de dagelijkse aanbevolen dosis van het merk Davitamon momenteel (verkrijgbaar in Kruidvat).
Nog interessanter qua prijs is vitamine D3 van het merk Nutrisan (hiermee heeft mijn broer op kort termijn zijn tekort al bijna weggewerkt en is daarmee voor bepaalde klachten geholpen).

Ik denk dat dit een minder dure oplossing is dan lichttherapie en zelf heb ik er ook ooit aan gedacht om mij zo'n lichtbak aan te schaffen voordien maar ik vind het makkelijker om dagelijks een paar druppels vitamine D3 in te nemen i.p.v. een uur voor een lichtbak te zitten  :Wink:

----------

